# Neue Digitalkamera, aber welche? Bis 400,-



## Stephan Liebig (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mir die nächsten Tage eine neue Digitalkamera kaufen. 
Meine letzte ist eine Sony DSC-P71, die ich mir vor ca. 4-5 Jahren gekauft habe. Diese hat mitlerweile ausgedient 

Meine neue Kamera sollte nicht 10 MegaPixel haben, vielmehr lege ich wert auf einen großen Chip, schnele Bereitschaft und eine schnelle Bildfolgerate.
Rauschfilter sollte auch so gut wie möglich sein. Was gibt es noch zu beachten?
Menüfürhung sollte einfach und schnell zu verstehen sein. Evtl. wenn es in der Kategorie schon möglich ist, möchte ich wählen können zwischen "Normal", "Unterbelichtet" und "Überbelichtet", damit ich auch HDR Fotos machen kann.

Meine derzeitigen Favorieten sind Kameras aus dem Haus Sony oder Canon.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## digicamclub (5. August 2007)

Du kennst den Markt.......der ist wie ein Dschungel!

Daher wäre es sinnvoll, wenn du noch angibst, was deine bevorzugten Motive sind. Brauchst du viel Zoom (z.B.Tiere), willst du viel WW (für Architektur & Landschaft), machst du gerne Porträts, Macros usw.


----------

